
Confessions of a Sweatshop Inspector - theoneill
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/features/2008/0804.frank.html
======
ambition
It's easy to forget how fortunate we are to be in an industry in which good
working conditions are positively correlated with good results. What a
sobering reminder.

~~~
astine
During the first half of this century, a number of research experiments by
companies (including GE) showed that good working conditions nearly always
correlated with improved productivity and better quality.

The problem with China is that it is cheaper to higher more workers than to
improve the conditions for the ones they already have. As the average income
in China increases, and the middle class grows, this problem should lessen.

